# Lower Grill Installed



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

Today I got around to putting on the grill I ordered from CustomCarGrills.com and I'll put the pictures up. Let me know what you guys think.....


----------



## kylevh21 (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks great but I think u should do the fog light area unless u plan on getting fog lights


----------



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks, I don't think I will do the foglight area but I'll keep it in mind for a future mod


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## sog805 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks good, what did you use to wrap around the edge?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

kylevh21 said:


> Looks great but I think u should do the fog light area unless u plan on getting fog lights


I wouldn't. That will do nothing but reduce your fuel economy by increasing drag. There's a reason why those are solid fog light covers and not grills.

The grill looks good. Well done.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

sog805 said:


> Looks good, what did you use to *wrap around the edge*?


...I, too, would like to know what you used as edging? Looks very good.


----------



## coats (Oct 5, 2011)

*The rubber trim*

It's just a rubber trim that I put around so the sharp edges of the aluminum wouldn't scratch the paint, I purchased it with my grill when I ordered it, and thanks for all the positive remarks! I really like the look of the front now it's how it should have looked like stock


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nicely done! I will be replacing my grille soon, probably in May sometime...it's my next _big_ project.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

That looks very well done & looks whole lot better... interesting I just realized something & really had not noticed before & have to ask why? My '12 ECO also has the what I'll call the "frown" & louvers(?) lower grill, whereas the RS has the "smiley" lower (no louvers). What's up with that... I mean what is the purpose other than aesthetics in which direction the corners are in? I suspect the louvers are to assist the front air shutters to close, etc. and why not place the louvers behind the grill instead just like coats has successfully done?


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

TechCruzer said:


> That looks very well done & looks whole lot better... interesting I just realized something & really had not noticed before & have to ask why? My '12 ECO also has the what I'll call the "frown" & louvers(?) lower grill, whereas the RS has the "smiley" lower (no louvers). What's up with that... I mean what is the purpose other than aesthetics in which direction the corners are in? I suspect the louvers are to assist the front air shutters to close, etc. and why not place the louvers behind the grill instead just like coats has successfully done?



You're right i never noticed that, the RS has a smile face and the other models have a sad face lol.


----------

